# 0-60mph acceleration time



## grumpsy (Feb 12, 2002)

Just picked up my 330xi with steptronic on Thursday at the Performance Center. I have nearly 2000 miles on it after driving it home to Colorado, so I decided to test the acceleration time. Now I know the published acceleration times are pretty aggressive, but I can't get anywhere close. I have tried regular mode, sport mode, and manual mode, but the best time I can get 0-60 is about 9.5 seconds. All of BMWs literature advertises sub-7.0 numbers for my car...has anyone been able to get close to the advertised numbers?? What's the secret?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

grumpsy said:


> *Just picked up my 330xi with steptronic on Thursday at the Performance Center. I have nearly 2000 miles on it after driving it home to Colorado, so I decided to test the acceleration time. Now I know the published acceleration times are pretty aggressive, but I can't get anywhere close. I have tried regular mode, sport mode, and manual mode, but the best time I can get 0-60 is about 9.5 seconds. All of BMWs literature advertises sub-7.0 numbers for my car...has anyone been able to get close to the advertised numbers?? What's the secret? *


Torque brake for best times, chirp all 4 tires. I don't know what the stall speed for the torque converter is though...

Why do you care anyway? :dunno:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

grumpsy said:


> *Just picked up my 330xi with steptronic on Thursday at the Performance Center. I have nearly 2000 miles on it after driving it home to Colorado, so I decided to test the acceleration time. *


I wouldn't abuse the car just yet.
You have 2000 highway miles on it over a weekend. A proper break in involves a wide range of RPMs (city driving) and a gradual level of "abuse".
Anyways, it's commonly known that the car's performance improves with use. And so will the mileage per gallon.

How did you measure the 9.5s? G-tech?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

grumpsy said:


> *Just picked up my 330xi with steptronic on Thursday at the Performance Center. I have nearly 2000 miles on it after driving it home to Colorado, so I decided to test the acceleration time. Now I know the published acceleration times are pretty aggressive, but I can't get anywhere close. I have tried regular mode, sport mode, and manual mode, but the best time I can get 0-60 is about 9.5 seconds. All of BMWs literature advertises sub-7.0 numbers for my car...has anyone been able to get close to the advertised numbers?? What's the secret? *


1) The numbers are obtained with a STICK SHIFT. The gearing on a stick PLUS the lack of parasitic powersap from a torque converter usually means a stick shift is 1-1.5 seconds faster 0-60.

2) You live in Colorado. The high altitude usually means you don't get nearly the same amount of HP that the same engine will produce at sea level.

3) Strike 3 is PROFESSIONAL DRIVERS. They know how much induced wheel spin will produce the best times. I'll bet you probably have DSC ON while you did the test? That will definately eat another .5 second off your time. 9.5 seconds with an automatic Xi in Colorado, I'd consider that a pretty good time.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

First of all, you must turn DSC off like Hack said and you need to torque brake like Nate said.

Another thing is, when these cars hit around 3000-4000 they all of a sudden get faster . . . when you hit 7000 miles you will feel it again

I have a 330Ci with the step and when I tested 0-60 I got around 6.7 seconds and that was around 2000 to 3000 miles on it. There is no doubt in my mind that my car is quicker now then it was then . . . . When I tested my car I didn't want to hurt it too much so I torque braked very little.

You are definitely doing something wrong because even with the added weight of the xi you should get at least 7.0-7.2 seconds. I know some will say the AWD can be quicker but traction is not such a big factor with the steptronic as it is with the manual.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I picked up the July issue of Car&Driver.........did you see the 5.9 0-60 and 14.4 quarter mile?????

Hmmm should we believe magazines?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *I picked up the July issue of Car&Driver.........did you see the 5.9 0-60 and 14.4 quarter mile?????
> 
> Hmmm should we believe magazines? *


Not always, but sometimes why not? =) I like to think our cars are as capable as they are advertised. Conditions and driver skill can make up that 0.5s difference in time easily.

grumpsy, I suspect your car's age and your town's altitude are affecting your performance.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *First of all, you must turn DSC off like Hack said and you need to torque brake like Nate said.
> *


Sorry, I feel sorta stupid asking but what the heck is torque brake?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

02330ci said:


> *
> 
> Sorry, I feel sorta stupid asking but what the heck is torque brake? *


IIRC it's where you stand on the brakes while depressing the accelerator, then releasing the brake pedal quickly causing the car to "jump" or "torque" off the line, giving a similar effect to that of the infamous clutch "dump". Basically it allows you to get power down to those wheels very quickly if you drive an auto.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> IIRC it's where you stand on the brakes while depressing the accelerator, then releasing the brake pedal quickly causing the car to "jump" or "torque" off the line, giving a similar effect to that of the infamous clutch "dump". Basically it allows you to get power down to those wheels very quickly if you drive an auto. *


You forgot to tell him to let the rpm's build up a little before taking your foot off the brake.

To put it simply, stop your car . . . put one foot on the brake and one on the gas. Push the gas pedal while holding the brake so the car does not move but the power is building up and your car is just dying to leap forward. As soon as you are ready, take your foot off the brake and you will fly !!!

Good luck and don't do this too often . . . It can't be too good for your car though a few times in your cars life won't hurt it.


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

*Rufus...*

Rufus...were those times (5.9 and 14.4) for the 330xi or Ci/i??

thanks.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Rufus...*



330Guy said:


> *Rufus...were those times (5.9 and 14.4) for the 330xi or Ci/i??
> 
> thanks. *


Check out Car & Driver this month and they got 5.9 for the 330Ci, also some mag got either 5.8 or 5.9 for the 330xi . . . I forgot which mag it was


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah it was the 330Ci vs. CL-S type article in July Car & Driver page 74 I think. 5.9 seconds 0-60mph and a 14.4 seconds in the quarter mile. 

Does anyone know which month and magazine the G35 vs. 330 is in and which 330 is in comparison???? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Yeah it was the 330Ci vs. CL-S type article in July Car & Driver page 74 I think. 5.9 seconds 0-60mph and a 14.4 seconds in the quarter mile.
> 
> Does anyone know which month and magazine the G35 vs. 330 is in and which 330 is in comparison????
> 
> Thanks in advance *


the latest comparison you are talking about is in this months road & track . . . there are a lot of different cars in the comparison including the New A4, the Lexus IS300 and more . . .

check it out, it was a good article.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks I'll have to go out and buy it


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Dunno what it is, I have steptronic and I sometimes find the acceleration pretty s...l....o.....w.... Its like, if the car came to a complete stop and then I step on the gas slightly(I say slightly because if I step on it too much, then the whole car shakes), it will take a couple of secs(?!?) for it to accelerate. I must be doing something wrong. Tell me what it is guys...


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

bimmee said:


> *Dunno what it is, I have steptronic and I sometimes find the acceleration pretty s...l....o.....w.... Its like, if the car came to a complete stop and then I step on the gas slightly(I say slightly because if I step on it too much, then the whole car shakes), it will take a couple of secs(?!?) for it to accelerate. I must be doing something wrong. Tell me what it is guys...  *


The only thing I could think of is if you came to a stop then quickly started off again and the transmission didn't get down into first. I'm not that familiar with the step though :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *Dunno what it is, I have steptronic and I sometimes find the acceleration pretty s...l....o.....w.... Its like, if the car came to a complete stop and then I step on the gas slightly(I say slightly because if I step on it too much, then the whole car shakes), it will take a couple of secs(?!?) for it to accelerate. I must be doing something wrong. Tell me what it is guys...  *


Isn't your car fairly new ?

If so, then your car will loosen up a little over time. Usually around the 3000-4000 mile range you will feel your car get quicker.

I've driven a number of 323's with the steptronic which are very similiar to your 325 and they are pretty quick.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Yep, as of today she is a week and 4 days old   

I am now at 600 miles. So we will see.....


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *Yep, as of today she is a week and 4 days old
> 
> I am now at 600 miles. So we will see..... *


Bimmee - DO NOT WORRY (yes I am shouting)

My car with 600 miles on it was no different then yours . . . I promise you that when you put more mileage on your car it will feel much quicker !!!!

This is a PROMISE !!!!!!


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> This is a PROMISE !!!!!! *


What happens if you cant keep it.......


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *
> 
> What happens if you cant keep it.......  *


Don't worry Bimmee . . . I always keep my promises


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Don't worry Bimmee . . . I always keep my promises  *


Alright bro


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Alright bro  *


LMAO . . . Bimmee . . . I like your style !!


----------

